# Why no period instrument Tchaikovsky?



## dogmeat (Oct 12, 2016)

We've gotten Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Wagner and other late romantics. You know that First Piano Concerto deserves it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Good point. That I know of, the only orchestral Tchaikovsky done on period instruments is Immerseel's account of the 4th Symphony. I've got it and it's fairly good but it lacks balls. I don't think Tchaikovsky transfers so well to HIP performances. I may be wrong.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Merl said:


> I don't think Tchaikovsky transfers so well to HIP performances. I may be wrong.


No, I think you may be right.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> No, I think you may be right.


Good point, stay away from Tchaikovsky .


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2016)

Who would want to hear his lush music played by thin, scratchy strings and tympani that sound like bongos? (Obviously, that description better fits HIP baroque/classical era music. Since by Tchaikovsky's time instruments and performing forces that we consider "modern" were the norm, "normal" orchestral performances actually _are_ HIP!)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Good point, stay away from Tchaikovsky .


I'm not sure what you're saying. Do you like HIP Tchaikovsky?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think HIP is better from pre-Beethoven stuff.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

No Period Instrument Tchaikovsky because Putin won't let anyone use the original Canons used in the 1812 Overture because the technology is a State Secret


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. HIP Tchaikovsky or Brahms? Why? Doesn't one want to hear the full lush Romantic treatment from modern strings, winds and brass?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

For those confused, HIP here doesn't mean viols and harpsichords - they're probably minor adjustments, for instance, wrapped gut strings for violins (metal ones weren't in full use until the 50's), and probably some special period-specific woodwinds and brass, which I'm not an expert on. 

For instance, wrap your mind around this "period recording," trying to recreate an orchestra 180 years after the death of Bach! :lol:









So, I actually think period Tchaikovsky would be an interesting idea. (not that I listen to his music)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying. Do you like HIP Tchaikovsky?


No I don't, look what Kontrapunctus wrote.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

double post please delete.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Tchaikovsky* sounds _wonderful_ by *Anima Eterna* under *Jos Van Immerseel* (Sym 4 and Suite de Casse-Noisette) or by *musicAeterna* under *Teodor Currentzis* (Sym 6, Violin Concerto). (I have gotten these two groups mixed up in the past.)

I would love to hear his piano and chamber music, as well as more of his symphonic literature played with an orchestra using instruments and performance practices from his time.

Romantic composers have been performed by period instrument ensembles for a little while now. Mostly Brahms, Schumann, Liszt, and Schubert covering a nice selection of their piano and chamber music. Also Brahms has at least four symphony cycles using HIP perspective, as had some of Liszt's orchestral music. Of course Beethoven has had several HIP/PI cycles come out.

It is high time that Tchaikovsky received more attention by these groups.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Most instruments from the second half of the 19th Century weren't all that different from today's instruments. Just one example: the valve for brass instruments was invented around 1850, and has change very little since.


----------

